

Ask HN: Where to get data files for teaching programming - jason_slack

Teaching command-line C++ and I need some data to teach file operations, parsing, tallying, plotting, etc.<p>Say a text file with 1 million random names, have the students read it, tally up how many times each name appears in the file, etc.<p>Stuff like this! Interesting data a plus!
======
YoAdrian
<http://www.generatedata.com/> <http://www.fakenamegenerator.com/>

Both have options to download randomly created data sets in various formats.

------
watmough
The Guardian publishes lots of data. Indexed here:

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/datablog/interactive/2013/jan...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/news/datablog/interactive/2013/jan/14/all-
our-datasets-index)

